# PANAMA CITY l Balboa Office Center l 100m+ | 46 fl | U/C



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

http://balboaofficecenter.com/











With a striking modern design by renowned architect Ignacio Mallol and Mallol & Mallol firm we present the first phase of Horizon Towers, an exclusive Balboa Office Center office project that combines the best of design with a modern and elegant style. Its spacious and unsurpassed views of the Pacific Ocean, the Bay of Panama and the Cinta Costera Balboa Office Center make the best choice in Avenida Balboa to locate its corporate office.

Balboa Office Center is located in the exclusive and highly sought Avenida Balboa in Panama City. Its unbeatable position in the sea, its proximity to Old Town, the Financial Mall and the city, give an added value to the building. Balboa Office Center has the most spectacular views of the city; Bay of Panama with its constantly changing skyline, the coastal strip and the historic Old Town.

Project Sheet

Project: Offices.
Location: Avenida Balboa (Panama City, Central America) to the sea
Heights: 34 + 12 parking floors
Offices: from 75 m2
Casino: 2680m2 (Mezzanine floor and 1 floor)
Home works: January 2011
Completion of the work: December 2013
Lobby: Elegant finishes
Elevators: 6 latest technology and high speed + 1 load
Forecasts: For modern communication systems
Air Conditioning: Cooling towers prepared for individual office connection


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)




----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

*Updates Fan page Facebook:*


----------

